# 3rd boy on the way



## Poppiebug

Just wanted to pop this down somewhere...

So yesterday I found out (I had the NIPT test) that boy #3 is on the way. I am of course disappointed that I will never get my girl, and did have a moment of tears. I hate that I feel this way about it, especially because we had a loss in January and all we wanted was a healthy baby. All test results show that things are really good. So how can I complain? I had these feelings with DS2 and as soon as I got into planning his room and did some shopping I lost those feelings. I hope this will be the same. The only sinking feeling I guess is that this is my last. One thing I am excited about is that I have a super awesome name that I love, and DH is slowing coming around to the idea.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hey!

Hopefully that feeling disappears!
I also found out we were having a third boy after being told by numerous people that it was going to be a girl... the first and second day were horrible but i let myself have a good old cry at the thought of never having a girl and told myself its not this little guys fault!

And now 5 weeks have passed and I am beyond excited and not about having another boy but about having another baby and another little one to bring up and love!! In reality what was i upset about? Not being able to buy a dress or a bow? Fluff it, ill just go out and buy myself more dresses haha

Hope you do feel better about it soon xoxoxo


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks Buttercupbabi. 
I agree. There will be no less love for this little guy, it's just my grief on not getting the girl I guess. After that initial night, I've been good. I've done some shopping for him already and DH has really come around to the name I wanted (I think he would have always come round, just only wanted to face that when it became reality). I'm looking forward to my next scan in a week and a bit and hopefully will get a visual confirmation on the boy thing. The tech was able to see this at 12 weeks with DS2 so hoping that its all on show this time too.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I have 3 boys hun and I felt Excali the same .. I cried when I found out but it soon passed and I love having all boys now (do still want a girl tho) and my third boy is truely a joy x


----------



## coquis224

I know how you feel just the opposite. I'm expecting my 6th girl... I have two older boys and was not the best mom when they were younger. (I was really young-no excuse just the truth) I feel like I've missed out on raising a boy.


----------



## kittylady

I remember feeling like this with my 3rd girl, I am having a fourth and am team green because I don't want to deal with the disappointment this pregnancy. Let yourself feel and don't feel ashamed :hugs: xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for your replies everyone, it means a lot. I am really doing ok with this and tomorrow is my NT scan and hoping to get that nub shot confirmation so I can really get on with planning his room and shopping!


----------



## kittylady

How was the scan Poppybug?


----------



## Poppiebug

kittylady said:


> How was the scan Poppybug?

Scan was great! He's measuring as he should be and all the things in the right place. Didn't get a proper visual on the boy things as he wasn't in a great position, but I'm sure I got a glimpse. 

Looking forward to my 20 week scan!


----------

